
Show HN: Lasergist Marketplace -Your designs in laser-cut s.steel make you money - jimant
http://lasergist.com/market/
======
jimant
Since the launch of Lasergist users always wanted this. Now we are ultra-happy
to eventually make the Lasergist Marketplace! And as always, we are making
this based on user requests. Have an idea? Just shoot!

